# Training (Continuing Thread)



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

Today I started back on training I havent really done it in a good while so the birds needed to get familiar with it again and after a few seconds of target training they were back on track.When im training I start with target training to wake them up a bit to get in the mood for training then I get Rocko to wave a few times and then some more target training.Loki is also doing good in training shes fully target trained and I was teaching her wave today she done ok but was a bit jumpy Rocko actually learned what to do on his first day.I also wanna teach Rocko an easy trick.I still havent done Recall with him I didnt think it would be so hard to teach I try and try but he just wont fly to me he will do short distances but when I try to move further away in small steps he dosent fly.I suppose I should keep trying.What tricks does your birds know?


----------



## Francesca (Apr 30, 2015)

Maybe sometime you can do a short a video on it? Anyway I always enjoy hearing about the things you do with your birdies!


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

Francesca said:


> Maybe sometime you can do a short a video on it? Anyway I always enjoy hearing about the things you do with your birdies!


Lol I would also enjoy reading my threads if I was somebody else.I would be happy to upload videos of my training sessions.You will see how skilled Rocko is at target training he knows what to do right away.


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

Francesca said:


> Maybe sometime you can do a short a video on it? Anyway I always enjoy hearing about the things you do with your birdies!


I forgot to do a video I will soon once I have the time.


----------



## Shockadine (Sep 2, 2014)

I taught my african grey a lot of tricks. She can wave, kiss, turn around, push a shopping cart, and put a ball in a hoop. That was over 10 years ago that I taught her those things. Until just a few years ago, I didn't even really think of teaching those things to a cockatiel. I guess it's because you don't often see a cockatiel in a bird show. I taught some tricks to one of my tiels just to see if there was some reason people don't use cockatiels more for trick training. My conclusion was no. They are just underrated. Selk learned new tricks within 15 minutes. 

Here are a couple things she learned in just a few short train sessions. 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6b24afzggt4

I would love to see your training videos if you decide to make some. I always love learning new training methods from different trainers. I was actually considering making one myself, because I think people underestimate cockatiels. I planned to use one of my daughters of Selk. She's had no previous training so i thought it would be cool to show how quick she can pick up new things. I at least assume she would. She's very sharp like her mom.


----------

